# New to Uber Please help! Why are my fares different?



## Khytti (Apr 30, 2015)

Okay, I started Uber about a month ago and I'm just trying to get some extra cash before I move to China. I am an Uberx driver and I like meeting new people around the philly area. At the end of the day I total up what I drove and it matches the SUMMARY drive fare. But then I get my statement and the fare is way less. Can anyone tell me whats going on and what type of calculations Uber is using? because to me this does not add up
Summary Fare: $284
Invoice Fare: $225

Where did my $60 go. I have attached a screen shot to this thread as well.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like you did 35 rides, the $1.00 ride fee is deducted before Über takes their 20 or 25%.

284.53 - 35.00 safe rides fee = 249.53

225.54 regular fares + 23.99 surge fares = 249.53

249.53 x 20% = 199.62


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Khytti said:


> Where did my $60 go. I have attached a screen shot to this thread as well.
> View attachment 6967


The "fare" in your summary at the top of the screenshot is not the same as the "fare" in your itemized trip earnings. The summary fare at the top is gross total that was charged to the passenger (including surge and safe rider fees, tolls, etc.)

The fare in your statement is itemized: $225.54 fare + $23.99 surge + $35 safe rider fee = $284.53 gross fare.

From $284.53 charged to the passenger, Uber takes $35 safe rider fee (for 35 trips), then 20% of what's left as their commission. So $284.53 - $35 = $249.53 - 20% ($49.91) = $199.62.

Bottom line? Uber keeps 30% of the gross fare charged to the passenger, not the 20% they want you to believe.


----------



## Khytti (Apr 30, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> The "fare" in your summary at the top of the screenshot is not the same as the "fare" in your itemized trip earnings. The summary fare at the top is gross total that was charged to the passenger (including surge and safe rider fees, tolls, etc.)
> 
> The fare in your statement is itemized: $225.54 fare + $23.99 surge + $35 safe rider fee = $284.53 gross fare.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH! this has made great sense!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Do people sign up without reading what they are agreeing to? Uber takes $1 from each fare +20%, this is standard knowledge its like getting a job and not realizing they are gonna take taxes out.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> Do people sign up without reading what they are agreeing to? Uber takes $1 from each fare +20%, this is standard knowledge its like getting a job and not realizing they are gonna take taxes out.


Nice to see you're living up the your AVI


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> Nice to see you're living up the your AVI


I have a low tolerance for stupidity, that isn't to say that she is stupid but taking a "job" not knowing how the pay works is stupid. Just shows that to many people just rush into this without finding anything out about it. At least she found this site where people are willing to help but researching before hand would have been the smart thing.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

limepro said:


> Do people sign up without reading what they are agreeing to? Uber takes $1 from each fare +20%, this is standard knowledge its like getting a job and not realizing they are gonna take taxes out.


Why yes they do!!!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this last statement i am seeing more than $1 safe ride fee. anyone else know what that is?\


1.11 (1.11) (2.05) 8.19 

and they are on surges and non surge rides, is this an error or a new thing?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it might be the uber sales tax fee.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I think it might be the uber sales tax fee.


this is odd because every other statement shows only 1.00 (1.oo) now i see weird safe ride fees like 1.11 and 1.05 1.53 so is this coming off the top now or charged to the rider?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Khytti said:


> Okay, I started Uber about a month ago and I'm just trying to get some extra cash before I move to China. I am an Uberx driver and I like meeting new people around the philly area. At the end of the day I total up what I drove and it matches the SUMMARY drive fare. But then I get my statement and the fare is way less. Can anyone tell me whats going on and what type of calculations Uber is using? because to me this does not add up
> Summary Fare: $284
> Invoice Fare: $225
> 
> ...


if you actually read what it says it says Uber fee it says safe ride Fee

google uses the word far five different ways


Emp9 said:


> this is odd because every other statement shows only 1.00 (1.oo) now i see weird safe ride fees like 1.11 and 1.05 1.53 so is this coming off the top now or charged to the rider?


In houston there is 2% city tax. Anytime I start a ride in Houston it looks similar. If I start a ride in Sugar Land or another area outside Houston there is only the $1 SRF and of course Uber's 20%. It sounds like you have the same situation going on.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow so there really is a city tax they throw in.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You'll be paid better in China than working for uber.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Khytti said:


> Okay, I started Uber about a month ago and I'm just trying to get some extra cash before I move to China. I am an Uberx driver and I like meeting new people around the philly area. At the end of the day I total up what I drove and it matches the SUMMARY drive fare. But then I get my statement and the fare is way less. Can anyone tell me whats going on and what type of calculations Uber is using? because to me this does not add up
> Summary Fare: $284
> Invoice Fare: $225
> 
> ...


You will learn more than you'd EVER want to know here at UP.NET.

I really just replied because I liked your avatar picture and that you're saving up to go to China.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> if you actually read what it says it says Uber fee it says safe ride Fee
> 
> google uses the word far five different ways
> 
> In houston there is 2% city tax. Anytime I start a ride in Houston it looks similar. If I start a ride in Sugar Land or another area outside Houston there is only the $1 SRF and of course Uber's 20%. It sounds like you have the same situation going on.


so is that off the top (charged to me)or charged to the rider as part of extra safe ride fee?


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Beur said:


> Looks like you did 35 rides, the $1.00 ride fee is deducted before Über takes their 20 or 25%.
> 
> 284.53 - 35.00 safe rides fee = 249.53
> 
> ...


Beur....great job of helping a new driver. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> so is that off the top (charged to me)or charged to the rider as part of extra safe ride fee?


Here the tax is added on then taken away just like the SRF. The minimum fare here is $5 (what pax are told). It ends up being $5.10 which is what they pay. 10 cents is the 2% tax. If I do the same ride outside the city it's $5 even.

So they take off the SRF and the tax and it's $4. Then their 20%. So in both cases I get $3.20. Basically they call the rider fee whatever the $1 SRF plus the tax is. It gets added on and taken away before the 20% comes off. The tax doesn't change my payout. It only changes what the pax pay by an added 2% here.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Khytti said:


> Okay, I started Uber about a month ago and I'm just trying to get some extra cash before I move to China. I am an Uberx driver and I like meeting new people around the philly area. At the end of the day I total up what I drove and it matches the SUMMARY drive fare. But then I get my statement and the fare is way less. Can anyone tell me whats going on and what type of calculations Uber is using? because to me this does not add up
> Summary Fare: $284
> Invoice Fare: $225
> 
> ...


Don't worry, life is fairer for the worker in China compared to the US - Uber proves that.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> Do people sign up without reading what they are agreeing to?


Yes, OMG yes, over and over and over...

They're told they can make $25/hour...work whenever you want. Sign me up!


----------

